# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Nje menyre per te kthyer USB nga FAT32 ne NTFS...

## don lico

Per te gjithe ata qe se dine po ju tregoj nje rruge se si mund te kthet nje USB nga file system FAT 32 ne file system NTFS.

Hapi i pare futim USB ne Kompjuter me pas klikojme me te djathten e mausit mbi USB dhe shkojme te *Properties* te dritarja qe del zgjedhim *Hardware* te dritarja zgjedim si ne figuren 1 dhe i japim properties.

Te dritarja qe del zgjedhim Policies dhe zgjedhim opsionin e dyte si ne figuren 2 dhe OK

Tashi shkojme dhe klikojme perseri me te djathten e mausit mbi USB dhe gjejme format do dale nje tabele si ne figuren 3 dhe klikojme te trekenshi anash te menuja File System do veme re qe dalin filet e sistemit FAT 32 dhe NTFS zgjedhim NTFS dhe i japim quick format (per formatim te shpejte) ose thjesht format. Kaq ishte u krye.

P.S: Kjo gje behet kur ne USB nuk ke dokumenta te rendesishem ose me pare ruaji ato ne nje vend tjeter se formatimi i fshin.

----------


## don lico

Si te bejme USB me file sistem NTFS figura 3

----------


## The Pathfinder

Une kam USB 32GB dhe nuk me behet!
Me rri vetem 4GB dhe cdo gje qe del jashte kesaj hapesires, i prish te gjitha filet!

----------


## don lico

Kur e ben NTFS t'i prish filet apo edhe kur e ke FAT 32, sepse mund te jte tjeter problem ai?

----------


## AltinInfo

mund te konvertohet fare lehte nga FAT32 ne NTFS me nje komande ne DOS:

convert F: /fs:ntfs                           

 *ku F: eshte shkronja rrenje e USB-se

----------


## don lico

Shume mire edhe kjo e jotja nje menyre e mire eshte, per te bere dicka ne informatike te pakten ka disa rruge cdo njeri zgjedh ate qe i pelqen

----------


## AltinInfo

> Shume mire edhe kjo e jotja nje menyre e mire eshte, per te bere dicka ne informatike te pakten ka disa rruge cdo njeri zgjedh ate qe i pelqen


patjeter, nuk thashe se eshte nje menyre e keqe ajo tjetra, thjesht kjo me pelqen dhe e perdori gjithmone dhe ndokujt ne forum qe nuk e dinte, mund t'i hyje ne pune. Dhe kjo eshte e bukura e informatikes se per te zgjidhur nje problem ka me qindra rruge.

----------


## DANIEL_

pershendetje cuna
me falni per pyetjen time por doja te dija se ku ndryshon sistemi FAT32 nga sistemi NTFS dhe se cfare te mirash apo perparesie ka sistemi NTFS nga ai FAT32.

flm.

----------


## Sirius

> pershendetje cuna
> me falni per pyetjen time por doja te dija se ku ndryshon sistemi FAT32 nga sistemi NTFS dhe se cfare te mirash apo perparesie ka sistemi NTFS nga ai FAT32.
> 
> flm.


Jane diskutu disa her keto por keshtu e kane forumet hedhin temat e mira ne humner...

http://www.ntfs.com/ntfs_vs_fat.htm

----------

